# I purchased a Tete a sloter switch defecteuse !!!!  Ya Baby!



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2021)

What the heck is a tete a sloter?  Well, if it had been labeled correctly it would have said it was a Bridgeport Vertical Shaping Attachment - with a defective motor switch.











I will have to make or find the bracket that attaches it to the back of my mill.

Essentially it is a vertical shaper with a 4" max stroke and speed is variable with the pullies on top.   It takes a variety of cutters for doing gears, splines, keyways etc.

If anyone has any cutters for this sucker or the mount at the back let me know.

I attached the pdf so you guys can see what it is all about if you are not familiar.

Before @YYCHM asks: $275 with bidder's fee included - LOL

Nobody bid so I had to bid the minimum price.  I thought this lathe would have hopped off the page but nobody bid:

https://www.liveauctionworld.com/Co...olllet-chuck-and-collets-taper-atta_i40540886

Might be worth a call to the auction house ($3000 was the reserve)

My Captain is going to be in Montreal next week and can pick it up for me to save shipping.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 8, 2021)

Well done, I'm trying to picture how this tete a sloter ca functione...


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Dusty (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice, wish I had a tete a sloter for my mill then again wish I had a Bridgeport to fasten it to. LOL


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ahh it’s a vertical shaper!


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 8, 2021)

That’s the best deal on a tete a sloter I’ve seen in a long time


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2021)

@David_R8


> Ahh it’s a vertical shaper!



I think that is why it went untouched - if they had written “Bridgeport” or even “shaper head” some one might have checked it out.  Lots of big machinery was left unbid.  Lots of smalls got picked - having a visible reserve may have scared off the hobby folks as a few things were pretty much at the limit of what most people would pay.

plus it’s all located just north of Montreal.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 8, 2021)

Google Translate says "Head a slotter switch defective"..... so I guess it's not that far off the mark LOL.

How did you twig onto it?

Isn't there a slotting specific attachment for those Bridgeports?


----------



## Tom O (Apr 8, 2021)

nice I remember seeing that.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2021)

@YYCHM I got a tip from @Hacker about the lathe they had and if I knew someone interested, I contacted @ShawnR right away but he is all set. I was bored and went through the whole 650 items or so for sale and saw the Tete was up there.  Chatted with my CO and he said he could pick it up as he would be local to the place next week and is very familiar with the area - Cool 
I put a bid (minimum) on with a couple hours left and got it.  Lots of smalls sold and some junk boxes.  Not much big stuff.  
Quebec is hit hard with the covid stuff as is Ontario so I would think money is tight.  I might ask about that lathe tomorrow- see if there is a bargain in the wings - who knows


----------



## Chipper5783 (Apr 8, 2021)

Congrats.  Condition looks very pretty.  When you get the tooling sorted, please post.  I've a similar unit for the Maho's - but no tools.  I've only used mine for engraving graduation lines on a miter guide (cobbled up a single point tool).


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 8, 2021)

Excellent score @Brent H !

The back of my Bridgeport’s ram has space to mount this slotting head - in case you can‘t mount it on yours....

There was a lot of stuff that was not sold at that auction. Wonder what they are going to do now?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 8, 2021)

wow great score!  a dream!


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 9, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @YYCHM I got a tip from @Hacker about the lathe they had and if I knew someone interested, I contacted @ShawnR right away but he is all set. I was bored and went through the whole 650 items or so for sale and saw the Tete was up there.  Chatted with my CO and he said he could pick it up as he would be local to the place next week and is very familiar with the area - Cool
> I put a bid (minimum) on with a couple hours left and got it.  Lots of smalls sold and some junk boxes.  Not much big stuff.
> Quebec is hit hard with the covid stuff as is Ontario so I would think money is tight.  I might ask about that lathe tomorrow- see if there is a bargain in the wings - who knows



You have an addiction....


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 9, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> You have an addiction....



I am encouraged by this and strive to following in his example.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 9, 2021)

@ShawnR : yes, sigh, what can I do....so much cool tools and so little time....

@RobinHood : I sent off an inquiry about best way to pay and pick up times etc.  I also asked about the lathe and what happens with no bidders.  I will let you know

@Chipper5783 Roger that on the tooling.  I believe the shafts of the tools are 5/8 Weldon.  My Cincinnati tool grinder will hopefully be running this month so I will be seeing what can be made.  you can use a 5/8 boring bar type set up with a custom ground bit to slot out different profiles.  Some of the write up on the unit are less than complimentary regarding its overall power but for my purpose the Tete should work very well.  I will post  - I will not get the unit for a while as my pick up man will be bringing it at my next shift crew change ...alas..but that is ok - I will be set!


----------



## Brent H (Apr 9, 2021)

@kevin.decelles :  meetings to start soon  - LOL


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 9, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> I am encouraged by this and strive to following in his example.



Me too, in an envious kind of way. All of this "encouragement" I receive from this website is costing me money.......  

Nice find @Brent H. Thanks for the video link too....a little more intricate than me, my vise and a file....


----------



## historicalarms (Apr 9, 2021)

an auction with a minimum starting bid on everything isnt an auction...its an expensive garage sale.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 9, 2021)

Congrats Brent, it will be interesting to see how capable that slotter head is. The Colchester lathe looks pretty good, I think $3G is not a bad price for it, surprised it didn't get any bids.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 9, 2021)

@John Conroy : Thanks! from some of the videos I have watched it should work well for the applications I am looking at - tool sharpening and set up will be keys to success.  The lathe looked very nice.  I will see what they write back - I do not need a lathe or a 14 hour road trip ....but...... hahaha


----------



## Hruul (Apr 9, 2021)

Congrats Brent!!


----------

